# Kings media day thread



## Peja Vu

Sacramento Kings ' Greg Ostertag , left, and Brad Miller , right, listen to some music as part of a 'Name That Tune' game during the team's media day in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 1, 2004. Ostertag was signed by the Kings during the offseason after playing nine seasons with the Utah Jazz . (AP Photo/Rich Pedroncelli) 










Sacramento Kings forward Peja Stojakovic shrugs when asked about his request to be traded while meeting with reporters during the team's media day in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 1, 2004. Earlier in the summer Stojakovic asked the team to trade him. (AP Photo/Rich Pedroncelli) 










Sacramento Kings forward Chris Webber talks to reporters during the team's media day in Sacramento, Calif., Friday, Oct. 1, 2004. Webber missed the first half of last season due to an injury. (AP Photo/Rich Pedroncelli)


----------



## Peja Vu

*Audio:*

Peja Stojakovic: "I will honor my contract" 21) 

Peja Stojakovic: Can the problem be fixed? 18) 

Peja Stojakovic: "I had my reasons (for trade demand)" 21) 

Chris Webber: "Me and Peja are cool" 07) 

Doug Christie on Peja's trade demand 47) 

Bobby Jackson on Peja's trade demand 33) 

Brad Miller on taking a more vocal leadership role 22)


----------



## Hibachi!

Ok who didn't see this coming... :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

doug christies comments were great i enjoyed wat he had 2 say


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Is Tag going to play with glasses??


----------



## Peja Vu




----------



## Peja Vu




----------



## SacTown16

I enjoyed the audio a lot, nice to finally hear some of the players. Just from the audio I can smell that the season is nearly here. :grinning:


----------



## M_Child666

I'm mad Ostertag weak *** signed wit the Kings


----------



## Peja Vu

*Liu Wei* 
























*Anwar Ferguson* 
























*Erik Daniels*


----------



## Peja Vu

*David Bluthenthal* 
























*Darius Songaila* 

















*Greg Ostertag*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Bobby Jackson* 






































*Brad Miller* 

















*Doug Christie*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Peja Stojakovic* 

































*Chris Webber* 
























*Kevin Martin*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Courtney Alexander* 
























*Matt Barnes* 










*Adam Parada* 

















*Maurice Evans*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Rick Adelman* 










*Alton Ford* 

















*Tony Bland* 

















*Ricky Minard*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Mike Bibby* 

























*Chris Webber and Mike Bibby*


----------

